# Less than a month!



## JustJoel (Jun 22, 2018)

I’ll be 59 on July 18th, assuming I make it that far (these customers who order three cases of water are _killing_ me!).

There’s no one in my life right now to whom I can hand a b’day wish list in any seriousness, so I thought I’d post it here, in jest. 

The 8 piece Tramontina stainless cooking set, on sale (still) at Walmart for $120
That Kamamoto slicing knife set that I mentioned in the knives thread. Limited time only!

A gift card for Whole Foods, or Amazon.

One of those folding wheeled wire shopping carts (for those cases of water!)

A soft-sided thermal lunchbox with cooling packs that fits a bottle of Gatorade and a couple of sandwiches, to take with me on my shopping shifts.

—————————————————————————————————————————

When you’re all done laughing, just a birthday wish or two would be very nice. And let me know when _yours_ is, so I can return the good wishes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’ll be 59 on July 18th, assuming I make it that far (these customers who order three cases of water are _killing_ me!).
> 
> There’s no one in my life right now to whom I can hand a b’day wish list in any seriousness, so I thought I’d post it here, in jest.
> 
> ...




Above, in the blue bar is the calendar, everyone who gave a b-day date is listed as their b-days come up.


----------

